# Running New Coax



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

The first rule of cable:

*NO* downstream splitters.

The installer may well have screwed up by running the new jacks right next to the old jacks, but the installer did apparently do one thing right.

From the demarc, you should have one cable running to each jack. And splitting should be done at the demarc and nowhere else.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The question is, how deep is your pocket book. Comcast is not going to do the fix for free.


----------



## modena (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

So what I'll need is a 5 way splitter to accommodate all of my TVs? I'm seriously dreading this. 

I'll have to wait till the supervisor comes and checks out the situation. I've already agreed to pay for the install; $350 is what I was originally quoted. For what I'm paying and what I've received, I certainly expect a lot more than a rat's nest of cable run along my siding.

I requested for the cables to be snaked through the walls and up to the attic. For some reason there was a mix up and on the work order it said the house was pre-wired, which hasn't ever been the case.

I wired the house 15 years ago for c-band satellite and more recently for Dish Network to three TVs. I told the guy to simply pull the existing cables out from the wall and leave them hanging there, but he ran off before I could inspect the work and he never even finished. He left one of the HD receivers on the floor of the garage, which I would have been liable for if it would have been stolen. He even left his hammer and some F-connectors behind.

We'll see how it goes. Thanks again!


----------

